# Ancient Aoshima "Norm" all done!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Sometimes, things don’t work out in real life like they do in theory. Anyone who’s ever designed something and seen it built has likely experienced this. It happens all the time, and in the field of aviation history, it’s a very common occurrence indeed. One perfect example was the “Norm”, a Japanese floatplane recce bird deployed in only very small numbers in the Pacific theatre of WWII.

The designers of the Norm had all kinds of great ideas for it, and it should have been a success. However, despite counter-rotating props and (technically) jettisonable floats, the E15K1 was just one of those cases where theory and reality were at loggerheads, and reality won. The few Norms put into service experienced all kinds of troubles, and most were shot down.

Equally plagued with troubles is the ANCIENT Farpro Japan kit of the Norm. Yeah, if you know me, you knew that I’d be busting out another Farpro at some time! Well, here it is! This ancient dog needs about 400 pounds of putty and elbow grease to even get it looking like a plane, let alone half-arsed. However, with some patience and work, it can be made to look acceptable, even against much more modern and forgiving kits.

Check it out below, and save yourself the pain of building it yourself. I mean, that’s what I’m here for!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/farpro-japan-1-72-e15k1-siun-norm/*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It looks nice though. :cheers2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Norm!!!*


----------

